# Friends of Brendan Brady - Fundraiser and Harley Davidson drawing



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Please read the following flyers for information. A silent auction will be held on Saturday, May 17, 2008 at the Harmon Golf Club in Rockland, MA to benefit the Brendan Brady fund.

For further information or to pre-register please visit http://www.brendanbrady.org

1000 raffle tickets are also available for a 2008 Harley Davidson Fatboy @ $50.00 each. All proceeds will go to the Brendan Brady Fund.


----------

